# waterford 100B



## Brunswick (Nov 7, 2013)

Im in the process of replacing the lower part of the top Baffel on my waterford 100B.  Does anyone know how to get the Baffel out of the stove.  I have taken the top of the stove off, whats next?  I cant seem to pull the sucker out, do I have to take the whole front off the stove too?  If so, how do I tackle that?  Help Please!


----------



## webbie (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmm, I really doubt you have to remove the front - that's pretty much unheard of.

But many times you have to remove the side plates (inner burn plates) first. Have you tried that?

Here is a parts diagram


----------



## Brunswick (Nov 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> Hmm, I really doubt you have to remove the front - that's pretty much unheard of.
> 
> But many times you have to remove the side plates (inner burn plates) first. Have you tried that?
> 
> Here is a parts diagram


----------



## Brunswick (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.  I have removed the top of the stove, taken all the bolts out of the two piece baffle and can move them both around inside the stove a little bit, but I can't get the top part to come out from the top, which stops me from pulling the bottom piece out as well.  
So you think I should not need to take the front face off. And that I should look more towards taking the sides off.  I'm not really sure how they come apart.  Do you know anyone who has replaced this part on this type of stove?  If so could you point me in the right direction.  I'm happy to dig in more to the dissection of this stove as long as I know I'm not wasting time  and going in the wrong direction.
Thanks again.


----------



## Brunswick (Nov 8, 2013)

When you say the burn plates do you mean the fire brick that lines the insides of the stove?
If so they seemed to be traped by the baffle which keeps them in place.  
I guess I could try lifting the baffle as high as I can and try pulling out the fire brick, but it's gonna crumble because of the cracks in it.


----------

